
Time Delay Between Earth and Mars (2012) - brudgers
http://blogs.esa.int/mex/2012/08/05/time-delay-between-mars-and-earth/
======
mkj
Anyone know much about the GUI for their control system?
[http://blogs.esa.int/mex/2012/08/05/time-delay-between-
mars-...](http://blogs.esa.int/mex/2012/08/05/time-delay-between-mars-and-
earth/4401662362_c6054d43ec_o/)

~~~
dr_zoidberg
It reminds me of FVWM, but I'm not sure. Last time I used that was 10 years
ago in a (back then) 10 year old computer which barely had any RAM.

Edit: with a bit of research, I found it could be Mwm (or a
derivative/predecessor?). In the Wikipedia article what struck me the most was
the "Compliance" section:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motif_Window_Manager#Complianc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motif_Window_Manager#Compliance)

~~~
fit2rule
Looks like Tcl/Tk to me .. running in a Motif-like WM perhaps?

------
danbruc
The Mars Express delay display has a small bug - the developer rounded the
seconds but forgot or didn't care about the carry to the minutes in case
fifty-nine and something seconds rounds up to sixty seconds.

